# Street Party Setlist Ideas



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So .... after 6 years absence from the stage I've agreed (with my current jam buds) to do a fundraising street party event. We're looking at 3 sets - probably 12 - 14 songs per set.

Looking for a killer batch of tunes that'll keep the crowd bopping til the wee hours.

What's been working for you guys?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

um..."dancing in the streets"...the van halen version...


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

How about "Dissident Aggressor"?

What style of music do you play?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> um..."dancing in the streets"...the van halen version...


I was thinking the same, sort of, but the original by Martha and the Vandellas. Ages me, doesn't it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Duran Duran - Rio


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well if you're in the Niagara area, you have to pay hommage to Frankie Venom and do "Let's Shake" by Teenage Head. That'll get some folks moving.

"I'm a Wild Party" by Kim Mitchell, or any of a host of Max Webster tunes would probably do it too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> um..."dancing in the streets"...the van halen version...


Not the Boowie/Jagger version?

Okay--I'm joking.

Reall, it depends on the crowd--if that's who you're trying to appeal to--otherwise--just play stuff you enjoy--and that should rub off on some of them.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Also a great one for summer festivals, "Summertime Blues" works very well. Play the Rush or the Who versions instead of Eddie Cochrane's - they rawk harder. Pure cheese, but it gets everybody up and is actually a lotta fun to play is "The Time Warp" from _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_. Have a great gig!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

Let's Shake is a definite - I could play that puppy all night long. We'll do it back-to-back with I Wanna Be Sedated.

On a sad note, my wife insists we do Sweet Home Alabama, Brown-eyed Girl, but she may give way on Mustang Sally - she (correctly) says that every female will want those songs - me - I'm just a leeeetle tired of them.

From memory we also have:

Switchin to Glide
Gel
Green River
Vertigo
Teenland
Keep Your Hands to Yourself
Raise a Little Heck
Rock n' Roll All Night
She-La
Sweet Caroline
Banditos
No Matter What
Can't Get Enough
Take Me Out
Rockin In the Free World
Be My Lover
Santeria
Jenny Jenny
Last Dance With MaryJane
50 Mission Cap
Bad Side of the Moon
Come Together
Stuck in the Middle

.........................................................?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Gel


Used to do a cover in our encore set with The Apollo Effect. When ever we did Shine it'd bring down the house. Damn I love playing that song. If you've never heard it live it's worlds better than the recorded version IMO. Plus: it's a little more kid friendly than Gel.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm

Songs that always sorta got me to like em in a dancey sorta way (yea, like I actually dance LOL) so meh LOL take it for suggestions from the kind of guy that prefers to sit.

Rise Up - Parachute Club
Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and The Waves
pro-test - skinny puppy


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

I copied this from another thread for suggestions.


25 or 6 to 4 - Chicago
Ain’t Gonna Give Up On Love - SRV
Ain’t No Sunshine When She's Gone - Sting
All Along The Watchtower - Hendrix
Bad To The Bone - Thorogood
Behind Blue Eyes - The Who
Black Magic Woman - Santana
Blue Mood - Winter
Chain Lightening - Steely Dan
Cocaine - Clapton
Come Together - Beatles
Dead Flowers - Stones
Do It Again - Steely Dan
Don’t Take Me Alive - Steely Dan
Down By The River - Neil Young
Feelin’ Alright - Cocker
Hey Joe - Hendrix
Honky Tonk Woman - Stones
I Don’t Need No Doctor - Mayer/Scofield
I’m A Man - Chicago
Josie - Steely Dan
Jumpin’ Jack Flash - Stones
Knockin’ On Heaven’s Door - Dylan
Life Is Hard - Winter
LA Woman - Doors
Love In Vain - Johnson/Stones
Messin’ With The Kid - Wells/Guy
Moondance - Van Morrison
Old Love - Clapton
Pride and Joy - SRV
Riders On The Storm - The Doors
Right Next Door - Cray
Rocky Mountain Way - Walsh
Roadhouse Blues - Doors
Satisfaction - Stones
Season Of The Witch - Donovan
Smooth - Santana
Smooth Operator - Sade
South California Purples - Chicago
Spooky - Classics IV
Stormy Monday - Allman Bros.
Summertime - Various
Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream
Sympathy For The Devil - Stones
Tenth Avenue Freeze Out - Springsteen
The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
The Weight - The Band
Third Degree - Winter
This Masquerade - Benson
Three O’Clock Blues - BB King
Tush - ZZ Top
Up On Cripple Creek - The Band
Use Me Up - Bill Withers
Whipping Post - Allman Bros.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*How about some of That "Greasy Detroit Rock and Roll"!*

What I Like About You, The Romantics
Rock You Up, The Romantics
Anything Recorded By Bob Seeger, (Ramblin Gamblin Man, 2+2, Against the Wind, Heavy music ect., ect,}
Jenny Take A Ride, Mitch Ryder
Rock And Roll, Mitch Ryder
Devil With The Blue Dress/ Good Golly Miss Molly, Mytch Ryder
Kick Out The Jams, MC5
High Scool, MC5
Shakin Street, MC5
Takin It Back, The Rockets
Turn Up The Radio, The Rockets
Oh Well, The Rockets (re: Peter Green)
School's Out, Alice Cooper
Under My Wheels, Alice Cooper
Closer To Home, I'm Your Captain, Grand Funk Railroad
Time Machine, Grand Funk Railroad
I Wanna Be Your Dog, Iggy Pop and The Stooges
No Fun, Iggy Pop And The Stooges
Smokin In The Boys Room, Brownsville Station
Respect, The Rationals(re: Aretha Franklin) 
Stangle hold, Ted Nugent
Journey To The Center Of Your Mind, The Amboy Dukes(Ted Nugent)
Car Wash, Howling Diablos
Get Ready, Rare Earth
96 Tears, ? and The Mysterians
Runnaway, Del Shannon
Rock Around The Clock, Bill Haley and The Comets
Boom Boom, John Lee Hooker

And of corse Detroit's Adopted *"J Giles Band"* *any recordings off of "Full House" album*, or anything off Detroit's other adopted band* "Aerosmith" with recordings from "Toys in The Attic"*

Then, did I forget to mention...... *"Motown". *But That's a whole other Thread!

*Personal Thoughts; Always wondered why the put the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland of all places! *

*Pick any of these song selections and you've got a Street Party!!! as a matter of fact, I dare you not to!*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not to be a wet blanket, but a gig like the one you're doing is a bit like playing at a wedding. Naturally you can expect people of all ages and with a wide variety of musical tastes.

Some will want country, rock, rock and roll, dance.....

Tough to pick a set list that will please everyone. 

I suggest you don't try.

My advice is to play songs you love.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> My advice is to play songs you love.


Always the best solution.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Will people be dancing?

You might want to plan a couple of slow-dances.

Ain't No Sunshine is an awesome choice, laristotle! Not sure I'd pick the Sting version, though. Maybe Freddy King. Or the original Bill Withers.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Instrumentals are GREAT for pee breaks! Lots of times if there is too much going on, singing or dancing, you don't "feel" as if you can break off for 5 mins.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are some of the ones we do:

Stuck in the Middle
Honky Tonk Woman
Hard to Handle
Miss You
All right now
White wedding
Sharp dressed man/gimme all your loving
Gel
Stacey’s Mom
Nice to Luv You
That Song
Slither
Brown Sugar
Can’t get enough
Jealous Again
Sex on Fire
I will follow
She talks to angels
Surrender
Disease
vasoline
Start me Up
Just what I needed
Jumping Jack Flash
Paralyzer
Hemmorage in my hands
Just between you and me
Tush
She sells sanctuary
You look good in my shirt
Good times bad times
Love Removal machine
Rocky mountain way
Save a horse ride a cowboy
New Orleans is sinking
rock and roll all night


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Tough to pick a set list that will please everyone.
> 
> I suggest you don't try.
> 
> My advice is to play songs you love.


Sage advice. I was just about to tease the previous posters about clearing out everyone 30 and under with those set lists.


----------

